# Proper safety gear and you....



## Rbeckett

Hey guys!!!!

Just been surfing at a few sites I frequent and the majority of them are showing individuals welding without proper safety attire.  This is a bad thing since CANCER can arise from lack of skin protection.  We all know it's hot and restrictive and a PITA to put on and take off.  But consider the alternative, caskets are really restrictive and cold too.

Lets all make an effort to wear at least the minimum of long sleeves, leather boots and blue jeans. somehow shorts, T-shirts and flip flops just don't seem appropriate.  Yet I just watched a you tube video of just that.   And that individual claimed to be a certified and proffesional welder.  

Our skin is the largest organ in the human body and is subject to damage from Ultra violet and Infra red rays, as well as burns from slag and cuts from sharp edges.  It protects us from infection and keeps our giblets on the inside where they belong.  So dont forget the appropriate gloves too.  

So since spring is coming and projects will begin in earnest, let all take a moment to consider our skin and eyes.  We only get one set and blind skinless welders are no longer in quite the demand they used to be.  Our lungs could also use a break, so lets all stay away from galvanized and zinc compounds to avoid metal flu.  It damages your lungs and you end up with COPD and emphazema.  No fun at all, especially in the prime of life.

Just a few thoughts since we are coming into project season and I would like to see all of you here safe and healthy next year too.

Bob


----------



## ome

Hi Bob,
Thank you for the reminder backed by fact, as to how to stay safe and healthy, while we may be welding or some other favorite activity.  

Thanks,

Jon


----------

